# Aufnahme in Wavelab Audiomontage



## relaxingdave (20. September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich nehme gerade einen Mix in Wavelab 5 auf. Während auf der ersten Spur der erste Titel liegt, klicke ich für eine Aufnahme in die zweite Spur "Aufnahmebeginn am Positionszeiger". Dann drücke ich auf Aufnahme, dann abspielen und ich nehme beim Übergang den zweiten Titel über den Audioeingang passend auf. Leider verrutschen diese Aufnahmen immer, sodass die drums nicht mehr aufeinander liegen. Genauso läuft es, wenn ich zunächst den bestehenden Track abspiele und dann auf Aufnahme klicke.

Was kann ich tun, damit meine Aufnahmen in der Audiomontage nicht mehr verrutschen?

Vielen Dank!

David


----------

